# Newbie - Plowing on gravel



## JSW (Nov 15, 2017)

I have learned a lot, and have a lot more to learn, from reading the comments of the experts on plowsite. I am still debating whether to try to get a fabricator to fit a smallish plow to my Australian HJ75 Toyota troopy (1/2 ton 4x4) or get a small tractor for my personal plow. My Western Montana driveway is 1/2 mile of hilly, curving gravel and my one acre yard is also gravel with concrete pads in front of the garage and shop. I haven't seen too many comments on the best plow (Toyota or tractor) or way to plow snow from gravel so hope someone out there can provide ready advice. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Welcome,and hi neighbor,I am in montana.I plow dirt/gravel,but is in mountains,gravel loss is expected.If you want to retain gravel,light plow,wide shoes/skids.People on this site have lots of experience with this,they will probably check in later tonight.Will leave you a link to read.https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-a-gravel-driveway.47451/


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its not the plow that counts, its the gravel guard! lots of info on here, do a search for gravel guard


----------



## JSW (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks much for the advice Mountain Bob and leolkfrm. I read the plowing-a-gravel-driveway thread from start to finish. Tons of good info from lots of experienced folks. Now I'll read up on the gravel guard. FWIW, with our first snowfall of eight inches or so, and no plow, I just packed it down with the TLC so we could get in and out with the AWD Subaru. The packdown turned to ice, as some posters warned, which created further traction problems on the hills even with the AWD. With temps now in the 40s Mother Nature is solving that problem. But I want to be ready for the next snowfall.


----------



## Fhawk52 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just my 2 cents worth , but if you went with a tractor then maybe you could get a grader blade or York rake for driveway repair / maintenance.


----------



## JSW (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks Fhawk52, I am wrestling with the idea of a tractor, especially considering the comments I have heard from neighbors about the impact to the front end of snow plow vehicles. For affordability reasons I was thinking about a Ford 9N. Any thoughts on that or other tractors?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

9n not enough, price out a mf compact (35hp) with cab loader and blower


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Tried to use an 8n with a back blade for clearing my grandfather's long drive for him a few years back. Never again. It actually didn't to terrible, but it was underpowered and slipped constantly. I would guess the 9n would be even worse. What is nice with the 8n was that I would raise the blade just a little, so it wouldn't scrape the gravel. If I remember correctly, the 9n only has an up or down setting on the 3 pt (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

I would look for something with a more HP, and 4wd. They make weights for the N series, but I wouldn't want to deal with slipping/spinning all the time.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have plowed with a ford 851. About 40hp. The major issue is traction. I had 800lbs of weight on the 3 pt hitch and a plow out front. Double ring tire chains and would still slip quite a bit. V bar chains would have helped but i ended up buying a plow truck. My driveway is also gravel.


----------



## JSW (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks for the info Brettny and JMH. Maybe a solution to the tractor slippage is to go 4WD. But then the tractor price goes up. I keep scratching my head on this.


----------

